# Pre-owned luxury car in the 35k and under range?



## Kjian414

Finally got the money together to splurge on a Pre-Owned luxury car. Honestly speaking I’m kinda all over the place on this one. I daily drive a Civic hatchback with literally every single option available and really like how great on gas and reliable it is plus it has enough power to be sport for daily driving. But now it’s time to upgrade to something abit nicer. 
Max price: 35k
Max mileage: 35k
Requirements: seats at least 4 adults
I don’t care too much about speed so don’t really have a use for an RS/M/AMG.

I was debating on a 2014/15 Maserati Quattroporte SQ4 since they can be had for within the price range but reliability is kinda all over the place so I’m not quite sure....


----------



## Jhchr2

I would stay away from the Maserati. They are trying to transition into more of the mainstream market and quality and reliability are suffering. 

A note of warning to be prepared for a lot hire maintenance and repair costs compared to a Honda. I’ve owned a few bmw’s and it gets crazy. They have run flat tires, so any puncture requires a whole new tire at $400-$500 a piece. I have a Bmw 1 series now and the dealership says I need a new oil pan gasket and it’ll cost $1,500 to put in a $50 part. So a strong recommendation for a good cpo or extended warranty. I paid $1,200 for one warranty on a bmw 3 series that covered the tires, so I got 4 tires replaced for free.

That said, I have a friend who works for Carmax and get to drive a different loaner car as his personal car every other week that was on the lot and listed for under $45k or so. He said after that experience he said he didn’t care what car he drove and would never spend a significant amount on a car. He felt there wasn’t anything special enough differentiating the car to justify spending that much on a car. Then one day he pulled up in an Audi S6. He said that car changed his mind. If he were to ever purchase a car it would be that car. 

I never drove the car, so I can’t speak to it myself. However I do trust my friend’s opinion on cars. If I were ever to be in the market for a sedan again, I’d definitely take a look at the Audi S6.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vibroverb

Kjian414 said:


> Finally got the money together to splurge on a Pre-Owned luxury car. Honestly speaking I'm kinda all over the place on this one. I daily drive a Civic hatchback with literally every single option available and really like how great on gas and reliable it is plus it has enough power to be sport for daily driving. But now it's time to upgrade to something abit nicer.
> Max price: 35k





Jhchr2 said:


> He said after that experience he said he didn't care what car he drove and would never spend a significant amount on a car.
> I never drove the car, so I can't speak to it myself. However I do trust my friend's opinion on cars. If I were ever to be in the market for a sedan again, I'd definitely take a look at the Audi S6.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm kinda on both your sides - nothing nice enough to spend that kind of money on a single car. Why not have a daily driver ie Civic 2006 with low miles, and buy a Porsche 996 in an odd colour - ruby, green, yellow with an odd colour interior. That car is in budget, can be driven on special occasions and will go up in value.

you'll thank me later


----------



## Jhchr2

Porsche is a good option if you are able to keep your current car. Before I was married and had a kid, I was looking at a used Porsche Cayman. There was a dealership that had a CPO Cayman with low miles for around 30k. Still kicking myself for not pulling the trigger on that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vibroverb

Jhchr2 said:


> Porsche is a good option if you are able to keep your current car. Before I was married and had a kid, I was looking at a used Porsche Cayman. There was a dealership that had a CPO Cayman with low miles for around 30k. Still kicking myself for not pulling the trigger on that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the only cars that appreciate are 911s unfortunately - or a GT4. Guess which idiot sold a 964 right before the prices rocketed???


----------



## Kjian414

Jhchr2 said:


> I would stay away from the Maserati. They are trying to transition into more of the mainstream market and quality and reliability are suffering.
> 
> A note of warning to be prepared for a lot hire maintenance and repair costs compared to a Honda. I've owned a few bmw's and it gets crazy. They have run flat tires, so any puncture requires a whole new tire at $400-$500 a piece. I have a Bmw 1 series now and the dealership says I need a new oil pan gasket and it'll cost $1,500 to put in a $50 part. So a strong recommendation for a good cpo or extended warranty. I paid $1,200 for one warranty on a bmw 3 series that covered the tires, so I got 4 tires replaced for free.
> 
> That said, I have a friend who works for Carmax and get to drive a different loaner car as his personal car every other week that was on the lot and listed for under $45k or so. He said after that experience he said he didn't care what car he drove and would never spend a significant amount on a car. He felt there wasn't anything special enough differentiating the car to justify spending that much on a car. Then one day he pulled up in an Audi S6. He said that car changed his mind. If he were to ever purchase a car it would be that car.
> 
> I never drove the car, so I can't speak to it myself. However I do trust my friend's opinion on cars. If I were ever to be in the market for a sedan again, I'd definitely take a look at the Audi S6.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely will expect to pay quite a bit for maintence on a luxury car. The S6 is super low key (pretty much with all Audi cars) but I will definitely be taking a look into that. Interior doesn't really do it for me but I'm sure the performance might make up for it


----------



## Kjian414

Jhchr2 said:


> Porsche is a good option if you are able to keep your current car. Before I was married and had a kid, I was looking at a used Porsche Cayman. There was a dealership that had a CPO Cayman with low miles for around 30k. Still kicking myself for not pulling the trigger on that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was considering a Macan. Unfortunately can't get a 2 seater.


----------



## City74

I’d look at M3 from around 2015


----------



## Viper98912

Mercedes AMG C-class, one of the latest ones with the amazing interiors


----------



## TheWalrus

I know you said luxury - but for $35 000, in a used car, I'm taking a close look at the nicest, newest Mustang GT I can find. Not a traditional 'luxury' brand, but loaded with cool tech, fun to drive, and seats 4 people without issue (though not necessarily in comfort).

If you want something more luxury oriented, I'd forego the Maserati but try to stick to the charm of an Italian sports sedan with the Alfa Romeo Giulia. I've heard reliability is a *bit* hit or miss, but newish, with a remaining warranty, and you should be alright. Certainly no worse off than with the Maserati. Plus, I've heard nothing but amazing things about the car, and its driving dynamics.

A final option - and one that I think would be sorely tempting - is the Kia Stinger. Once you get your mind around the badge - it's an incredible car that does everything more traditional luxury / sports cars do, but better, cheaper, and more reliably. It's also one that you could get new, and fully loaded, in, or near your price range. Or, save some money and buy lightly used.


----------



## Kjian414

TheWalrus said:


> I know you said luxury - but for $35 000, in a used car, I'm taking a close look at the nicest, newest Mustang GT I can find. Not a traditional 'luxury' brand, but loaded with cool tech, fun to drive, and seats 4 people without issue (though not necessarily in comfort).
> 
> If you want something more luxury oriented, I'd forego the Maserati but try to stick to the charm of an Italian sports sedan with the Alfa Romeo Giulia. I've heard reliability is a *bit* hit or miss, but newish, with a remaining warranty, and you should be alright. Certainly no worse off than with the Maserati. Plus, I've heard nothing but amazing things about the car, and its driving dynamics.
> 
> A final option - and one that I think would be sorely tempting - is the Kia Stinger. Once you get your mind around the badge - it's an incredible car that does everything more traditional luxury / sports cars do, but better, cheaper, and more reliably. It's also one that you could get new, and fully loaded, in, or near your price range. Or, save some money and buy lightly used.


Lol "though not necessarily in comfort" the 5.0 mustangs are actually pretty nice cars but not what I'm looking for at the moment. Alfas seem pretty nice but haven't really had close experience with one but I heard they're pretty much like Maserati's Italian after all. Stinger is a unique choice.


----------



## Kjian414

Update
This will be a car that i’ll take out on occasions where a luxury car is somewhat necessary. Grew up in a culture where cars are one of the first things that represents family status so would use it to attend business/family gatherings. Have been looking at Alpina B7 and Audi S8 lately for sedan options.


----------



## diver321

If you want a Maserati go for it. Hell I thought they were a lot higher in price than that!


----------



## hobefabu

Kjian414 said:


> Finally got the money together to splurge on a Pre-Owned luxury car. Honestly speaking I'm kinda all over the place on this one. I daily drive a Civic hatchback with literally every single option available and really like how great on gas and reliable it is plus it has enough power to be sport for daily driving. But now it's time to upgrade to something abit nicer.
> Max price: 35k
> Max mileage: 35k
> Requirements: seats at least 4 adults
> I don't care too much about speed so don't really have a use for an RS/M/AMG.
> 
> I was debating on a 2014/15 Maserati Quattroporte SQ4 since they can be had for within the price range but reliability is kinda all over the place so I'm not quite sure....


I bought a Porsche Cayenne S and I wish I had done more research on it before I purchased it because of the maintenance every 20k miles. I really like it and get so many complements and looks but I can't spend those at the repair shop. Make sure you an extended warranty from either where you purchase it from or from an independent warranty service.


----------



## Kjian414

hobefabu said:


> Kjian414 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the money together to splurge on a Pre-Owned luxury car. Honestly speaking I'm kinda all over the place on this one. I daily drive a Civic hatchback with literally every single option available and really like how great on gas and reliable it is plus it has enough power to be sport for daily driving. But now it's time to upgrade to something abit nicer.
> Max price: 35k
> Max mileage: 35k
> Requirements: seats at least 4 adults
> I don't care too much about speed so don't really have a use for an RS/M/AMG.
> 
> I was debating on a 2014/15 Maserati Quattroporte SQ4 since they can be had for within the price range but reliability is kinda all over the place so I'm not quite sure....
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Porsche Cayenne S and I wish I had done more research on it before I purchased it because of the maintenance every 20k miles. I really like it and get so many complements and looks but I can't spend those at the repair shop. Make sure you an extended warranty from either where you purchase it from or from an independent warranty service.
Click to expand...

Maintenance will definitely be expensive for a luxury car but the thing is to never take it to the dealership for the regular maintenance stuff. A good independent will take care of that. It seems like you drive a lot! 20k miles would last me 3years ?


----------



## ElliotH11

A maserati will nickel and dime you to death. As far as reliable luxury goes, what about a late model Lexus LS460? Great cars with a reliable V8. They are very quality cars, extremely comfortable to drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T.

Bang for your buck in that price range: check out Lincoln MKZ. They drop in price quite drastically once they roll off the lot, and you get a TON of car for the money. I see them going for under your budget around me all the time. They're great cars too - smooth, quiet, powerful, and not fugly. Jalopnik recently featured them in the "best value used luxury sedan" category, and it was hands-down the favorite among their writers (a tough thing to do - they are opinionated af). As a sedan guy myself, I'm seriously considering one on my next buy, sometime next year.

EDIT: I don't know where you live, OP, so I just punched in Dallas at truecar.com. Anyway, MKZ models 2018 or newer are going for HALF of their MSRP, and the miles on these things are ridonculously low. So, a killer car with < 20,000 miles for under $30k... Yeah, the guys at Jalopnik kick ass. 

Chrysler 300 as well. There are tons of trims, and it's a fun fun FUN car to drive. Not "luxury" in the normal sense, but the high-end ones drive like a luxury.

Also +1 on the Kia Stinger. Holy cow, I've never seen the online car community more united behind a fast-as-hell sedan as this. Very minor divergences among the top car magazines. It's outside your budget, and used ones are difficult to find (because it's such a new model), but give it time and you might be able to pick one up lightly used. I see them once in a while, and like TheWalrus said, once you get off the "Kia badge" mentality, it's a killer sedan. That white one to me is mouth-watering.

Great advice on avoiding Maserati. A couple guys in my neighborhood have them, and I know the one guy regrets it.


----------



## Kjian414

Dan T. said:


> Bang for your buck in that price range: check out Lincoln MKZ. They drop in price quite drastically once they roll off the lot, and you get a TON of car for the money. I see them going for under your budget around me all the time. They're great cars too - smooth, quiet, powerful, and not fugly. Jalopnik recently featured them in the "best value used luxury sedan" category, and it was hands-down the favorite among their writers (a tough thing to do - they are opinionated af). As a sedan guy myself, I'm seriously considering one on my next buy, sometime next year.
> 
> EDIT: I don't know where you live, OP, so I just punched in Dallas at truecar.com. Anyway, MKZ models 2018 or newer are going for HALF of their MSRP, and the miles on these things are ridonculously low. So, a killer car with < 20,000 miles for under $30k... Yeah, the guys at Jalopnik kick ass. ?
> 
> Chrysler 300 as well. There are tons of trims, and it's a fun fun FUN car to drive. Not "luxury" in the normal sense, but the high-end ones drive like a luxury.
> 
> Also +1 on the Kia Stinger. Holy cow, I've never seen the online car community more united behind a fast-as-hell sedan as this. Very minor divergences among the top car magazines. It's outside your budget, and used ones are difficult to find (because it's such a new model), but give it time and you might be able to pick one up lightly used. I see them once in a while, and like TheWalrus said, once you get off the "Kia badge" mentality, it's a killer sedan. That white one to me is mouth-watering.
> 
> Great advice on avoiding Maserati. A couple guys in my neighborhood have them, and I know the one guy regrets it.


I've been looking a lot of the different brands of luxury cars, my buddy has a new midsize Cadillac SUV (not 100% sure of the model) but that thing was nice! Full pano roof and super spacious. The Lincoln's are nice too not going to lie... and the Volvo SUVs are something else! Only thing I don't like about the stinger is that red taillight thingie that just ruins the over all look in my opinion. A part of me wants reliable and true luxury like the cars you just mentioned but another part of me wants something with branding because it's like a super big thing where I'm from.


----------



## Dan T.

Kjian414 said:


> I've been looking a lot of the different brands of luxury cars, my buddy has a new midsize Cadillac SUV (not 100% sure of the model) but that thing was nice! Full pano roof and super spacious. The Lincoln's are nice too not going to lie... and the Volvo SUVs are something else! Only thing I don't like about the stinger is that red taillight thingie that just ruins the over all look in my opinion. A part of me wants reliable and true luxury like the cars you just mentioned but another part of me wants something with branding because it's like a super big thing where I'm from.


I hear you. I think the Maserati thing above stems solely from the branding viewpoint, with little consideration for anything else. Reviews aren't good, but given the brand's history, might be a solid buy if that's what the user wants. And I don't judge harshly for that. I was a finance executive in the fashion and accessory industry for a while and knowing how stuff is made vs how it is marketed is something I had to learn because for the analytical mindset type that I am, brand loyalism eludes me, but I respect it now because it's rolled into our self-worth, our vanity, and by extension, our personalities. People pay top dollar for that, and there's nothing wrong with that at all. Ergo, watches. 

Since you mentioned SUVs, I have to mention a couple that might go unnoticed normally. Of course there's always Land Rover, but I think a $100K+ SUV is off the radar, no? Otherwise check out the Acura MDX lineup. Holy cow, man. They drive like a car. The tech in them is incredible. They look cool (by contrast, I hate the way Lexus builds "gaping hole in the front" of all their vehicles - they're so FUGLY to me that up close you can even see that they put the bumper BEHIND the front grill - LOL!), and they pack a punch. Not as high end as the LR, but still recognized as top tier. Used ones will be difficult to find - typically the buyer is willing to hang on to them.

The primary owner of my firm drives a Mercedes SUV that is head-spinning. It's a 2018, can't remember the model, but it's like something out of Star Trek. He paid $120K for it so that's probably off the radar too, but used ones might be good (btw, he recently had the tires replaced - $7k!). Used once might drop in value so check those out.

Not much for brand image, but dude, the newer Jeep Grand Cherokee is a tremendous vehicle these days. The V-8 models especially. I drove one for a few days in Chicago last year and that thing impressed me far beyond any level of expectations I can put to paper. Tech? Check. Visibility? Check. Good looks? Check. Fast as hell? Oh dear god, as a sedan guy I had no idea SUVs could do what this thing does. My son kept begging me to "Punch it, Dad!!!" Then BAM! everybody gets whiplash as we scream down the freeway, breaking the sound barrier. It had the panoramic rooftop you liked, and the maintenance costs aren't a gotcha either. Anyway, if I had to go SUV, that's the one I would get. No, it's not this exotic import cum luxury thing, but that's what you get. Even the layout of the interior dash and all that was ergonomic and sensible. It was like the Chrysler 300 I mentioned above, but higher off the ground and ten times more growl under the hood. Oh and it can pull all your toys no problem. Anyway, they've come a long way with the Grand Cherokee so that's a solid SUV recommendation from me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kodabear

If you get one with a warranty AND will sell before the warranty is up then buy what ever floats your boat (but you may still have down time for warranty repairs for some brands.) If you are buying long term the only real option in my mind is Lexus, and this is coming from someone who used to work at the corporate level of their competitor. Personally Id avoid Maserati or any of the other Fiat-Chrysler products under any circumstance (except the Wrangler.)


----------



## Dan T.

Just saw this on the Stinger. Motor Trend's year long review and final thoughts on the first production run:

https://www.motortrend.com/cars/kia/stinger/2018/2018-kia-stinger-gt-long-term-verdict/

Again, check out his closing thoughts. If you think purely in quality, the Stinger is the stuff. If you think "Kia," you might be disappointed.

Personally I cannot wait to drive one someday.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T.

Kodabear said:


> If you are buying long term the only real option in my mind is Lexus, and this is coming from someone who used to work at the corporate level of their competitor.


Yeah, Lexus rocks.

Only thing I hate about Lexus (and Audi) is that gaping hole in the front. In direct sunlight you can even see the bumper BEHIND the grill. When I see one I think "I NEED AAAAAAAIIIIIIIRRRRR!!!!1" Wish they would dump that look and hire someone who can actually design a proper nose.

On the interior Lexus are marvelous machines but the downside for me is having to look at them.

As always YMMV (pun intended).

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

You can definitely get a Lexus for 35k. A couple different models in fact. You also wouldn't have to worry about reliability issues, seeing as Lexus has made the spotlight the last couple years as the most reliable car brand. The smaller sport sedans are fun, I have an is250, but the 2 adults in the back seat would be a little more cramped. Car gurus is where I'd start to check out the market. Good luck with the hunt 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

Dan T. said:


> Yeah, Lexus rocks.
> 
> Only thing I hate about Lexus (and Audi) is that gaping hole in the front. In direct sunlight you can even see the bumper BEHIND the grill. When I see one I think "I NEED AAAAAAAIIIIIIIRRRRR!!!!1" Wish they would dump that look and hire someone who can actually design a proper nose.
> 
> On the interior Lexus are marvelous machines but the downside for me is having to look at them.
> 
> As always YMMV (pun intended).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yeah, the interiors are by far Lexus's strength

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Kjian414

brandon\ said:


>


LOL the Equus is pretty bad ass not going to lie. Has powerful styling and nice luxury features.


----------



## SeikoRun31

Lexus no doubt


----------



## zcat1958

Have owned BMW, Audi, Infinity and Lexus and my choice would be a Lexus GS series. Low repair costs, impeccable ride and finely appointed rides. Now if you could afford a Porsche and have another ride, the porsche is the way to go as mentioned above regarding appreciation/depreciation. Form follows function!


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Lexus, Mercedes, or Jeep Grand Cherokee


----------



## slcbbrown

A Mercedes E class is a nice option, if you don't want a bigger car. I've been driving S classes for almost 15 years, now, and my wife's E class is about half for routine maintenance. 

For a bigger sedan in your budget, the Lexus 460's are tough to beat. I'd sure look one over before picking anything else.


----------



## MohiMedia

I'd normally recommend a c63 amg which can be had around that price range, but based on what you said, get a Lexus ISF. The cars are old and depreciated but the most premium trim will hold it's value better depending on your driving. Your net cost of ownership could be lower than expected. And since it's a Lexus repairs aren't something to worry about as much.


----------



## jlatassa

Acura TLX would be my choice...reliable, fun to drive, and relatively inexpensive to fix!


----------



## Drksaint

If you can keep your daily driver....a 2009-2010 Porsche 911 997.2 can be found in the $35k range with around 35k miles. Beautiful car, very reliable, and still a head turner.

If you're only going to have one car and it has to be a 4 seater....2015-2016 Mercedes Benz CLS 400 can be found in the $35k range with about 35-40k mile. Luxurious but sporty....and reliable.

I own both cars and enjoy them. No issues to speak of.


----------



## slickman

Lexus GS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Recommend the nicest Lexus you can afford. Very luxurious interiors with Toyota reliabilty.

I drove one over 200,000 miles in 12 years and should have kept it, best car I ever owned by far, but I couldn't tow my new boat with it. Smoothest engine/transmission combo, most comfortable butter-soft leather seats, best sound system in an otherwise quiet sound insulated interior, friggin' fast V-8 that sounded awesome, like ripping silk.....get a Lexus.


----------



## briang583

We used to have a Maserati Quattro Porta as a company car to take to meetings and I can absolutely advise against them. By contrast it was repolaced by an M5 which was absolutely awesome to drive. If it were me I would look at Audi 4 or BMW 5 at that price range. I have been very lucky and able to drive many nice cars under "normal" driving conditions at high speeds and those would be my choice. In fact, I'm looking for a new car right now and my short list consists only of Audi 4 and BMW 3/5.


----------



## briang583

Sorry I forgot, the Volvo s/v 60 are very nice as well.


----------



## kenng012

As a solid daily with driver comfortability, Lexus LS.


----------



## jz1094

bmw mach 3 or 5


----------



## toxy

If you can keep your current car as well as afford a Porsche then Porsche is the way to go prioritizing good investment however if you can't then i would suggest a BMW 3 or 5 series performance, interior & exterior are all well designed.

Goodluck with your hunt.


----------



## Gryffindor

Tossing a vote in for the Range Rover Evoque. Seats 4-5. It's peppy enough, and has enough skill offroad to carry the Land Rover badge. The highest trim package is in your price range. Maintenance isn't terrible, the engine is Ford.


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Drksaint said:


> If you can keep your daily driver....a 2009-2010 Porsche 911 997.2 can be found in the $35k range with around 35k miles. Beautiful car, very reliable, and still a head turner.


I'm looking in the wrong spot - where the heck did you find one for under 35k?


----------



## system11

Jaguar XJR - nothing can match the depreciation of a high end Jaguar. I paid £29k for my late 2014 one last year, with 36k on the clock and a 2 year warranty - when new it cost a touch over £100k. It's big but feels smaller than it is due to some rather excellent handling and the aluminium body. It is shockingly fast, the seats are wonderful, the rear passengers get their own aircon panel and heated/cooled seats just like the front, everything is nicely stitched, it is very quiet and extremely easy to drive - Jaguar are pretty much the number 1 for making cars which are lazy and comfortable unless you deliberately poke them with a stick. I let my sister drive my XFR before this, she'd only driven a tiny little Nissan before and was amazed how easy it was once the initial fear factor was gone. You may not like the servicing costs, if you're buying a luxury car you have to accept those though, the tyres are a touch over £300 each for example.


----------



## PratchettFan

BMW 5 series, they were replaced with a new model around 2017, so earlier models should sell at a nice discount. Reliability is ok but maintenance will be expensive. Ditto BMW X3, but will be less luxurious. 

Lexus GS if you want to get better reliability and are willing to trade some performance to get there. Maintenance will still be expensive. If you want an suv, Lexus RX is good. 

Acura TL (or TLX, whatever they are up to these days), if you want more bang for your buck. 

Would not recommend Porsche. Maintenance will suck on those, as one of the posters claimed.


----------



## Username_13

Kjian414 said:


> Finally got the money together to splurge on a Pre-Owned luxury car. Honestly speaking I'm kinda all over the place on this one. I daily drive a Civic hatchback with literally every single option available and really like how great on gas and reliable it is plus it has enough power to be sport for daily driving. But now it's time to upgrade to something abit nicer.
> Max price: 35k
> Max mileage: 35k
> Requirements: seats at least 4 adults
> I don't care too much about speed so don't really have a use for an RS/M/AMG.
> 
> I was debating on a 2014/15 Maserati Quattroporte SQ4 since they can be had for within the price range but reliability is kinda all over the place so I'm not quite sure....


If you drive a Civic as a daily driver, imo you will not be happy with a luxury sports sedan. It will feel like a boat to you. I'm speaking from experience. My daily drive is a VW Golf TDI and I went out & bought a used Volvo S60 T6 AWD Polestar. It is the R-Series too so it has the beautiful leather interior. It's a great car and really fast for a Volvo but it's a damn tank! I'm getting rid of it soon and getting a luxury sports car like a Audi TT S-Series or a Porsche. I have to drive something small & nimble or I go crazy. LOL.


----------



## The Watch Ho

pic says it all.....only one car for lux and the best part nobody cares that you drive one unlike my Jag, Porsche, BMW, vette etc....


----------



## City74

The Watch Ho said:


> pic says it all.....only one car for lux and the best part nobody cares that you drive one unlike my Jag, Porsche, BMW, vette etc....
> View attachment 14416515


I have no clue what your point is....especially in regards to that pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drksaint

Specific_Pacific said:


> I'm looking in the wrong spot - where the heck did you find one for under 35k?


Download the app "iSeeCars" it collects data from several different seller sites. I've purchased 3 cars using that app. There's a 911S on there now with decent mileage under $40k.
https://www.iseecars.com/used-car-finder#id=100453348638

You have to look, sometimes for months, before you find a deal. I bought mine (2009 911 Carrera Cabriolet) with 16,000 miles about 4 years ago for $42k. I've since put about $10k into the car. - rims/tires, Fister exhaust and center bypass, air filter, tune, steering wheel. Runs at just under 400 hp and a ton of fun to drive. Nothing mechanical at all - the car runs like new.


----------



## riff raff

I bought a 2014 MKZ (3.7L FWD) with 14k on it for $22k two years ago. The resale on them is terrible, so only buy if you are planning on keeping it.
Mine, now, at 150k, its bullet-proof
315 hp is plenty, but the new ones have a blower I believe.



Dan T. said:


> Bang for your buck in that price range: check out Lincoln MKZ. They drop in price quite drastically once they roll off the lot, and you get a TON of car for the money. I see them going for under your budget around me all the time. They're great cars too - smooth, quiet, powerful, and not fugly. Jalopnik recently featured them in the "best value used luxury sedan" category, and it was hands-down the favorite among their writers (a tough thing to do - they are opinionated af). As a sedan guy myself, I'm seriously considering one on my next buy, sometime next year.
> 
> EDIT: I don't know where you live, OP, so I just punched in Dallas at truecar.com. Anyway, MKZ models 2018 or newer are going for HALF of their MSRP, and the miles on these things are ridonculously low. So, a killer car with < 20,000 miles for under $30k... Yeah, the guys at Jalopnik kick ass.
> 
> Chrysler 300 as well. There are tons of trims, and it's a fun fun FUN car to drive. Not "luxury" in the normal sense, but the high-end ones drive like a luxury.
> 
> Also +1 on the Kia Stinger. Holy cow, I've never seen the online car community more united behind a fast-as-hell sedan as this. Very minor divergences among the top car magazines. It's outside your budget, and used ones are difficult to find (because it's such a new model), but give it time and you might be able to pick one up lightly used. I see them once in a while, and like TheWalrus said, once you get off the "Kia badge" mentality, it's a killer sedan. That white one to me is mouth-watering.
> 
> Great advice on avoiding Maserati. A couple guys in my neighborhood have them, and I know the one guy regrets it.


----------



## Dan T.

riff raff said:


> I bought a 2014 MKZ (3.7L FWD) with 14k on it for $22k two years ago. The resale on them is terrible, so only buy if you are planning on keeping it.
> Mine, now, at 150k, its bullet-proof
> 315 hp is plenty, but the new ones have a blower I believe.


Not sure about the blower, but I believe it might be a supercharger, something Lincoln (and Buick) used to do frequently in their 90s models. I'll look into that though.

Yeah, that's the drawback with cars that take a nose dive in value like this - there's only one "drop" in price, and then you're sort of locked in from there. Good catch.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

City74
"I have no clue what your point is....especially in regards to that pic"

My point is buy a Lexus! Hence all the Lexus cars.....


----------



## ElliotH11

Lexus. There should be no debate! Get an LS460. Fantastic driving cars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

ElliotH11 said:


> Lexus. There should be no debate! Get an LS460. Fantastic driving cars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you like no feedback, loose steering, cushy ride and just a stale driver. Great cars but they aren't fun to drive IMO. I haven't driven the newest sports car they offer but most everything else. I'd take a similar Model BMW over any Lexus model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T.

City74 said:


> If you like no feedback, loose steering, cushy ride and just a stale driver. Great cars but they aren't fun to drive IMO. I haven't driven the newest sports car they offer but most everything else. I'd take a similar Model BMW over any Lexus model
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love me some BMW. Had a '86 533i a bazillion years ago and it was my favorite car to date. Wish I still had it. Not sure how they retain value anymore but a guy at work has a newer one and he likes but says the maintenance costs are high.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Dan T. said:


> I love me some BMW. Had a '86 533i a bazillion years ago and it was my favorite car to date. Wish I still had it. Not sure how they retain value anymore but a guy at work has a newer one and he likes but says the maintenance costs are high.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Yea I'd buy one on lease. I don't do maintenance costs lol. Last year I actually leased a Jetta, because I wanted a super low payment, so I could make extra payments on my house for 3 years, and I'm actually stunned how much I like it. Great driver


----------



## Dan T.

City74 said:


> Yea I'd buy one on lease. I don't do maintenance costs lol. Last year I actually leased a Jetta, because I wanted a super low payment, so I could make extra payments on my house for 3 years, and I'm actually stunned how much I like it. Great driver


Read an article recently that pre-2016 models are super hard to find because of Dieselgate, but there are a few out that that go for sale way above blue book or whatever. And they get incredible mileage. Those little TDIs are fun!

I thought about a Passat a few years ago, but that was back when it looked super bland, and the stereo system didn't impress me. That last thing is super important to me. I don't care about rattling license plates, but I need deep dynamic range to enjoy the music. I'm an audiofoole so there's that.

Leasing. I might just go that way, because I always end up getting a new car every five or six years anyway, and the maintenance along the way always pisses me off LOL


----------



## ShortOnTime

If your definition of luxury is more about comfort than sport, i would only consider the following e class mercedes, any lexus sedan you can afford, or possibly a genesis g80. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus

Dan T. said:


> Read an article recently that pre-2016 models are super hard to find because of Dieselgate, but there are a few out that that go for sale way above blue book or whatever. And they get incredible mileage. Those little TDIs are fun!
> 
> I thought about a Passat a few years ago, but that was back when it looked super bland, and the stereo system didn't impress me. That last thing is super important to me. I don't care about rattling license plates, but I need deep dynamic range to enjoy the music. I'm an audiofoole so there's that.
> 
> Leasing. I might just go that way, because I always end up getting a new car every five or six years anyway, and the maintenance along the way always pisses me off LOL


I had a TDI - and it was fun. That you could get that much performance with that little fuel consumption for that little money should have raised warning bells. Apparently the 'fix' they get makes it worse in every capacity.

I got rid of ours as soon as diesel gate broke - switched to a Mazda 3 - and was perfectly happy. What the 3 lost to the TDI in acceleration, it more than made up for in handling.

VW would have to do quite a bit of work to win me back as a potential purchaser. Of course, producing the all electric VW van they show cased a while back would go a long way towards that.


----------



## Dan T.

TheWalrus said:


> I had a TDI - and it was fun. That you could get that much performance with that little fuel consumption for that little money should have raised warning bells. Apparently the 'fix' they get makes it worse in every capacity.
> 
> I got rid of ours as soon as diesel gate broke - switched to a Mazda 3 - and was perfectly happy. What the 3 lost to the TDI in acceleration, it more than made up for in handling.
> 
> VW would have to do quite a bit of work to win me back as a potential purchaser. Of course, producing the all electric VW van they show cased a while back would go a long way towards that.


I get it. I was so close to getting a Jetta SEL when that thing broke. I was in CO at the time and so after that broke, I went with Subaru, which one third of all CO drivers have (!). But out there it made sense. In OR, not so much. I never need AWD so it's just lower mileage (and sucky CVT!) for nothing now. Anyway I got the Legacy Limited - all the bells and whistles - and for a 3,600 lb car, I'm impressed with its performance. The 2020 turbo version has another 82 horses so that might be cool. Mine has been in the shop a few times more than I would like but overall a good car for the money. Great stereo too (H-K). And it's the cheapest car in my neighborhood! Ha!

This discussion has actually caused me to rethink the leasing thing. Rented a Grand Cherokee a couple years ago in Chicago and drove the piss out of it and loved it. Surprised how much power that thing had, and even for a low end rental, the options were surprisingly good. I have a Wrangler already but is the lowest model you can get. Didn't think Jeep could get as nice as that thing but they did. And the acceleration was neck-snapping. Great car.

And if I buy that MKZ is calling me. Need to test drive one. There are also comfy and powerful Buick models now that look pretty good on paper (300 hp, etc.).

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## VCHUB

For that price range, I say look for a lightly used Golf R. They definitely punch way above their weight, and can fit four adults no problem.


----------



## supawabb

The Watch Ho said:


> pic says it all.....only one car for lux and the best part nobody cares that you drive one unlike my Jag, Porsche, BMW, vette etc....
> View attachment 14416515


?


----------



## Beastlytaco

Buy a Lexus. I promise you after 250k miles you’ll be glad you did. I’ve seen close friends with BMW and Mercedes cry after they spent 3k on steering components where as Toyota does it right the first time. The LS series is where it’s at


----------



## Dan T.

Beastlytaco said:


> Buy a Lexus. I promise you after 250k miles you'll be glad you did. I've seen close friends with BMW and Mercedes cry after they spent 3k on steering components where as Toyota does it right the first time. The LS series is where it's at


Totally this, but the big "if" for me with Lexus is the styling. (Styling may not be important with lower tier cars, but I think it's pretty important in higher end ones). Dear god, that *F R O N T G R I L L* is so fugly it almost makes me laugh. Seeing one during sunrise or sunset with the sunlight hitting it head-on: they actually built the bumper BEHIND the front grill! Audi does the same thing. Ugly, ugly! But man, the quality of a Lexus is top-notch. So if the lack of a proper nose on the vehicle is cool with you (or, if you actually like the look of an unnecessarily huge gaping hole in the front of your vehicles), this is a killer suggestion. Lightly used ones on truecar.com seem affordable too.


----------



## phaphaphooey

Porsche 996-997. Replace/repair the IMS. Should have minimal depreciation at that point and it is a 911.


----------



## nicholascanada

Used Cayman prob.


----------



## Cost&Found

second that!


----------



## aabikrman

Beastlytaco said:


> Buy a Lexus. I promise you after 250k miles you'll be glad you did. I've seen close friends with BMW and Mercedes cry after they spent 3k on steering components where as Toyota does it right the first time. The LS series is where it's at


Amen to that, but I would also include any of the 3.5 liter sedans (IS300/350, GS/ES, or go for an older IS F with the 5.0 V8). All awesome cars for those that appreciate the balance of unmatched reliability, relatively inexpensive maintenance and all having good performance.


----------



## yankeexpress

Took a chance on an early LS before anybody knew what a Lexus was, #1995, one of the first shipload in late ‘89. It was fully optioned and the dealer gave an awesome deal to get them out the door. That thing was handbuilt. The most amazing car, incredibly reliable, smooth, fast, quiet, V8 at full song sounded like ripping silk, and it had an incredible Nakamichi sound system. Drove it 202,000 miles and only traded it for a vehicle that could tow my boat.


----------



## Goblueco1

I don’t know that I would label it as a true luxury car but my current DD is an Infiniti M37X. Love everything about the car except for needing premium gas. AWD, in sport mode is fairly quick, every comfort option imaginable, lots of room for 4 adults.


----------



## MohiMedia

Any lexus if this going to be a long term buy and you're going to put a lot of miles on it.

If you don't drive that much, take good car of your cars and switch out of cars every few years, get a 2012+ C63 AMG. 30-40k price range is where that year is holding its price pretty well (depending on miles) and the catastrophic engine issue was fixed in 2011 I believe so you're safe in that aspect.


----------



## Javyy

A Mercedes C300 maybe? and i would suggest a BMW M3 too they are so reliable and fits the description of what you are looking for.


----------



## VIzione

2006 Bentley Continental GT. $30-$35,000. Fairly low maintenance costs. 552 HP, 6.0 L W-12 Twin Turbo. Not low on fuel costs. Average highway 12 MPG. But that's what my Truck gets. Gets 4.75-5.0 out of 5 Stars across the board. One of those is probably going to be my next car.


----------



## forsakenfury

You can definitely get an older bmw m5 competition.


----------



## Familyman310

I imported an 2007 S600 v12 twin turbo from Canada about 6 years ago. Dollar was very strong, so I got it for $24k USD, including all taxes and fees plus transport. All it needed was new tires. Now the 2009-2012 Mercedes S63 and S65 AMG can be had for under $35k. These were originally $150k+ cars and the upper end of Mercedes flagship car. Even s600. Try to get under 60k miles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam08861

2nd the BCGT. Have had a 06GT for 2 1/2 years and other than crazy insurance, gas mileage and a few odd interior parts, has been 'relatively inexpensive' to maintain.


----------



## Airlyss

Familyman310 said:


> I imported an 2007 S600 v12 twin turbo from Canada about 6 years ago. Dollar was very strong, so I got it for $24k USD, including all taxes and fees plus transport. All it needed was new tires. Now the 2009-2012 Mercedes S63 and S65 AMG can be had for under $35k. These were originally $150k+ cars and the upper end of Mercedes flagship car. Even s600. Try to get under 60k miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does an oil change cost on this thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jag32

VIzione said:


> 2006 Bentley Continental GT. $30-$35,000. Fairly low maintenance costs. 552 HP, 6.0 L W-12 Twin Turbo. Not low on fuel costs. Average highway 12 MPG. But that's what my Truck gets. Gets 4.75-5.0 out of 5 Stars across the board. One of those is probably going to be my next car.


Can you elaborate on maintenance for one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310

Airlyss said:


> What does an oil change cost on this thing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheap, like $150-$200

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 918matt

You can always get a good low mileage cadillac ATS-V


----------



## King0424

Whatever you do, make sure you get some sort of warranty. My fathers everyday car is an M3, the maintenance is high. But when things break, it’s always over 2k.


----------



## eudaimania

The right answer to this question is a Porsche 911, like others have said.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheStuntDummy

Kjian414 said:


> Finally got the money together to splurge on a Pre-Owned luxury car. Honestly speaking I'm kinda all over the place on this one. I daily drive a Civic hatchback with literally every single option available and really like how great on gas and reliable it is plus it has enough power to be sport for daily driving. But now it's time to upgrade to something abit nicer.
> Max price: 35k
> Max mileage: 35k
> Requirements: seats at least 4 adults
> I don't care too much about speed so don't really have a use for an RS/M/AMG.
> 
> I was debating on a 2014/15 Maserati Quattroporte SQ4 since they can be had for within the price range but reliability is kinda all over the place so I'm not quite sure....


What did you end up getting?


----------



## The Watch Ho

LS 460 is my choice for a sedan. I have 4 of them.  Lexus really treats the 460 owners well too.
I have a 2007 LS460L that has been out of warranty for 9 YEARS and Lexus just installed for FREE brand new door panels, dash, center are rest, glove box
because these became sticky to the touch. Who else would do this 9 years out of warranty? 
This is why I drive Lexus. And they are pretty reliable and drive like they are floating on ice. 
Best used car value out there. I dont buy them new.


----------



## MrLogan13

The Watch Ho said:


> LS 460 is my choice for a sedan. I have 4 of them.  Lexus really treats the 460 owners well too.
> I have a 2007 LS460L that has been out of warranty for 9 YEARS and Lexus just installed for FREE brand new door panels, dash, center are rest, glove box
> because these became sticky to the touch. Who else would do this 9 years out of warranty?
> This is why I drive Lexus. And they are pretty reliable and drive like they are floating on ice.
> Best used car value out there. I dont buy them new.


Same, this is why I'm a Lexus guy as well. Started with an IS250 and just added the LC500 last year. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## eudaimania

TheStuntDummy said:


> What did you end up getting?


Perhaps he just ended up buying another couple of watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

I also agree with Lexus based on my personal experience with my 2002 LX-470 that I bought used in December 2009 with about 65k miles on it. Cost was about $23k. I still drive it today and, after 11 years, all I had to repair was a broken power antenna. Of course, it gets oil changes and normal maintenance. It has about 127k miles on it now. I have no plans to replace it. And, if you can afford the gas, there are few 4x4 vehicles that have better off and on-road performance. Living in rural Idaho, I've had years of winters and off-road experience with this beast. Cool thing (as we have no Lexus dealers within a 100 miles anyway) is it can be easily serviced at Toyota.


----------



## jkpa

The Watch Ho said:


> LS 460 is my choice for a sedan. I have 4 of them.  Lexus really treats the 460 owners well too.
> I have a 2007 LS460L that has been out of warranty for 9 YEARS and Lexus just installed for FREE brand new door panels, dash, center are rest, glove box
> because these became sticky to the touch. Who else would do this 9 years out of warranty?
> This is why I drive Lexus. And they are pretty reliable and drive like they are floating on ice.
> Best used car value out there. I dont buy them new.


LOL you collect cars like watches! I had a 2008 LS460 too and it was a dream to own. Bought used in 2014 and sold in 2019. I called it my Iron Fist in a Velvet Glove for its amazing powertrain (seriously quick for a large sedan) and a cushioned ride. Probably the smoothest V8 ever made. Redline and barely a sound, just you rocketing through the landscape as if on a magic carpet shot out of a cannon LMAO. Loved that car and I miss it often.


----------



## SolarPower

I hope that in 18 month timeframe since the OP's post he has a new drive by now


----------



## TheStuntDummy

CSG said:


> I also agree with Lexus based on my personal experience with my 2002 LX-470 that I bought used in December 2009 with about 65k miles on it. Cost was about $23k. I still drive it today and, after 11 years, all I had to repair was a broken power antenna. Of course, it gets oil changes and normal maintenance. It has about 127k miles on it now. I have no plans to replace it. And, if you can afford the gas, there are few 4x4 vehicles that have better off and on-road performance. Living in rural Idaho, I've had years of winters and off-road experience with this beast. Cool thing (as we have no Lexus dealers within a 100 miles anyway) is it can be easily serviced at Toyota.


This is basically a LandCruiser without the price tag. This generation is the best value in the SUV universe. Congrats!


----------



## CSG

TheStuntDummy said:


> This is basically a LandCruiser without the price tag. This generation is the best value in the SUV universe. Congrats!


Not "basically", it _is_ a Land Cruiser only with nicer materials and a better audio system. I was looking for a Land Cruiser at the time but they were more rare and more expensive. The Lexus was a better version for less money and hardly anyone was taking them off-road in those days as they were mostly leased so it ended up being a much better deal all around. That said, the LC 100 series is more attractive on the outside and I far prefer the name vs. LX470. We've always called it the Lexus Land Cruiser AKA LLC...


----------



## Vibroverb

CSG said:


> Not "basically", it _is_ a Land Cruiser only with nicer materials and a better audio system. I was looking for a Land Cruiser at the time but they were more rare and more expensive. The Lexus was a better version for less money and hardly anyone was taking them off-road in those days as they were mostly leased so it ended up being a much better deal all around. That said, the LC 100 series is more attractive on the outside and I far prefer the name vs. LX470. We've always called it the Lexus Land Cruiser AKA LLC...


Ditto. It's now done 148k. 8 years owned, nothing gone wrong. Routine maintenance. I could get a 200 series for $60k more but why? They go forever if you maintain them.


----------



## agile-ra

As somebody that has worked on cars for a long time, and as has already been stated several times here, I just really want to warn you about the extra costs. They are going to be a very substantial increase from your Honda.

Maintenance on luxury cars, especially used, is going to add up and quick. Replacing anything is a nightmare and those cars aren't known for their reliability to begin with. I'd seldom recommend leasing but, when looking at luxury cars, that might be the better choice.


----------



## dan360

Lexus
Infiniti
Audi if you don’t mind German quirks
Mercedes as well but perhaps with more quirks


----------



## Arrde1

I'll vote Lexus as well.


----------



## neilziesing

Audi A4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

Vibroverb said:


> Ditto. It's now done 148k. 8 years owned, nothing gone wrong. Routine maintenance. I could get a 200 series for $60k more but why? They go forever if you maintain them.
> 
> View attachment 15646529


I also like that Porsche up front


----------



## ozmichael972

You can get numerous luxury cars under budget. You can also subscribe or lease Luxury cars.


----------



## jamnesiac34

City74 said:


> I'd look at M3 from around 2015


Yep, good call. Might be tough to find for $35k though.


----------



## mudmud

+1 from another second hand Lexus driver.

Even after a long mileage the Lexus are solid cars. No issues here and there creeping in after a few years.


----------



## neilziesing

I am on my fifth Audi. Can’t recommend them enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frossty

In 2016 I bought my Cadillac DTS with 45k miles for $12,500. Best car I ever invested in. It has a 4.6 liter V8, full leather interior, and is spacious. It now has 110k miles on it and I had little repairs down the road, with 4 new shock absorbers for $1000 being the biggest repair so far. The point I want to make is that I would look for upper middle class cars, like Cadillac, Mercedes E or S class, BMW 5er or 7er, Lexus. These are common models, wich even third party workshops can repair and you are likely to pay less for a service than for a Maserati.


----------



## DON

Maybe just lease. This way your not stuck with something and you can move onto something at the end and you can try a variety of cars

DON


----------



## Pj66

Hi OP, my 2 cents. Stay away from Italian luxuries. Do a little search and you will understand why. Next, with any luxury brand you choose make sure you buy a warranty for it. I do not know if you are a high mileage driver but in my case I only drive less than 6k miles/year and so I got a 6 year/60k warranty for my wife’s 2016 C300 we got with just 13,500 miles. Total out the door was $29k. Drove 300 miles for it in LA but it was worth it. Like what others have suggested, a Porsche was in our radar too but my wife could not decide which one so I just got the C300 while she makes up her mind. Crossing my fingers she warms up to a Cayman! But a Cayman with the miles you are looking for is way above $35k unless you opt for the base or non-S version. Add the warranty, tax and then it’s more than that budget. Good luck and happy searching!


----------



## Eilif2k

Like many others here have said, a Mercedes E-class would be my clear choice. It is big, comfortable, fairly resonable with regards to maintenance and endurance. Also, I believe there are few cars in that price range that matches the brand association of Mercedes. OP did mention that status is of importance, and in my opinion there are few cars in that price segment with the same status. No Japanese cars can match it at least, even if Lexus are great cars.


----------



## bo911KM

Pretty much any Porsche. Pound for pound they rock! Up your 35k mile limit and you can stay under your $ budget. Won’t be sorry.


----------



## tman916

bo911KM said:


> Pretty much any Porsche. Pound for pound they rock! Up your 35k mile limit and you can stay under your $ budget. Won't be sorry.





bo911KM said:


> Pretty much any Porsche. Pound for pound they rock! Up your 35k mile limit and you can stay under your $ budget. Won't be sorry.


Definitely agree with this. Though if you stretch your budget out just a bit more, a BMW M2 could also be a great choice.


----------



## Vuldric

It all depends on your appetite for service costs. Given you have a price limit, my guess is a few $$$ repair bill won't be the most welcome thing in the world. If you're going non-japanese luxury, I'd ensure it's a lease return with factory warranty remaining, else look to add that on at time of purchase. It really helps with peace of mind for those first few years, and lets you resolve any issues from the previous owners.

I recently picked up a 2018 SQ5 Prestige with 20K miles for just north of $40K, but lower trim models are close to your price point. A great option for something fun, and "practical"


----------



## Dietzster

I’ve always done well with Corvettes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg19989

I’ve literally owned them all. If you like a worry free experience then there is just one choice: Lexus. Every other brand I’ve owned (Range Rover, MB, BNW, Audi) has been a pain to maintain and service. Lexis requires NOTHING. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

I always shudder when I hear people save money for a car and expect big results.

Just buy something at a stupidly low interest rate that also has a high resale and make payments while your invested cash you’ve built up grows at 7-12%.

I bought a 4Runner in March at $2k under sticker that is now worth $5k over sticker. Think about it. Don’t lose $.01 on a car right now or you’ve made a mistake.


----------



## Robotaz

kg19989 said:


> I’ve literally owned them all. If you like a worry free experience then there is just one choice: Lexus. Every other brand I’ve owned (Range Rover, MB, BNW, Audi) has been a pain to maintain and service. Lexis requires NOTHING. Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lexus if you are literally missing a pulse.


----------



## Robotaz

DON said:


> Maybe just lease. This way your not stuck with something and you can move onto something at the end and you can try a variety of cars
> 
> DON


Lease is the only way to go if you get a car today. Every car has a markup right now, except leases.

This makes no sense to 95% of people because 95% of people have no clue what they’re doing.


----------



## kg19989

Robotaz said:


> Lexus if you are literally missing a pulse.


I totally agree about driving satisfaction and enjoyment. Nothing bears driving a European car but from the perspective of hassle free, nothing beats a Lexus. (Pardon my very bad auto correct above, it literally takes correct words and makes them wrong)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olske59

Kjian414 said:


> Finally got the money together to splurge on a Pre-Owned luxury car. Honestly speaking I’m kinda all over the place on this one. I daily drive a Civic hatchback with literally every single option available and really like how great on gas and reliable it is plus it has enough power to be sport for daily driving. But now it’s time to upgrade to something abit nicer.


Used Lexus. Definitely nothing from Italy!


----------



## Rledwards25

I vote Audi! I've have only owned 2 but had zero issues. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlevy05

If you're buying a car to not have issues, then the type of car doesn't matter. If you're buying a car to seriously drive, then the issues won't matter.


----------



## KogKiller

Worst time to buy a car right now.

But...

Lexus IS or RC.

Mercedes E Class.


----------



## anonymousmoose

kg19989 said:


> I’ve literally owned them all. If you like a worry free experience then there is just one choice: Lexus. Every other brand I’ve owned (Range Rover, MB, BNW, Audi) has been a pain to maintain and service. Lexis requires NOTHING. Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never had a Lexus. But had good runs with Audi and VW.


----------



## anonymousmoose

KogKiller said:


> Worst time to buy a car right now.
> 
> But...
> 
> Lexus IS or RC.
> 
> Mercedes E Class.


Yeh- tell me about it. Here in Australia I managed to get a 23,000km Audi A3, with 3 option packs, for what I considered a fair price. Since then our state ran out of new A3s and now it's holding value. I just need to sell it at the right time


----------



## earthquake_glue

Audi A3 and A4 are awesome entry level luxury sedans. Don’t sleep on the VW Arteon, as well.

I’m a big VW/Audi fan. My daily is a MK7 GTI with some mods. The best car is one that makes you smile when you drive it.


----------



## GrouchoM

earthquake_glue said:


> Audi A3 and A4 are awesome entry level luxury sedans. Don’t sleep on the VW Arteon, as well.
> 
> I’m a big VW/Audi fan. My daily is a MK7 GTI with some mods. The best car is one that makes you smile when you drive it.


I drive the R from 2015 with a few mods and TOTALLY agree. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## earthquake_glue

GrouchoM said:


> I drive the R from 2015 with a few mods and TOTALLY agree.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Mine is a 2016. Want to go stage 2 next year but that will require an upgraded clutch. Which is fine by me!


----------



## GrouchoM

Unfortunately, even stage 1 won't pass local inspections. I have a JB1 and a pedal box in my 2015.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## dklaiman

Jhchr2 said:


> I would stay away from the Maserati. They are trying to transition into more of the mainstream market and quality and reliability are suffering.
> 
> A note of warning to be prepared for a lot hire maintenance and repair costs compared to a Honda. I’ve owned a few bmw’s and it gets crazy. They have run flat tires, so any puncture requires a whole new tire at $400-$500 a piece. I have a Bmw 1 series now and the dealership says I need a new oil pan gasket and it’ll cost $1,500 to put in a $50 part. So a strong recommendation for a good cpo or extended warranty. I paid $1,200 for one warranty on a bmw 3 series that covered the tires, so I got 4 tires replaced for free.
> 
> That said, I have a friend who works for Carmax and get to drive a different loaner car as his personal car every other week that was on the lot and listed for under $45k or so. He said after that experience he said he didn’t care what car he drove and would never spend a significant amount on a car. He felt there wasn’t anything special enough differentiating the car to justify spending that much on a car. Then one day he pulled up in an Audi S6. He said that car changed his mind. If he were to ever purchase a car it would be that car.
> 
> I never drove the car, so I can’t speak to it myself. However I do trust my friend’s opinion on cars. If I were ever to be in the market for a sedan again, I’d definitely take a look at the Audi S6.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm late to this party, but my former and current cars have been A6s. They are awesome vehicles--fun to drive, fast, and they go through anything. They fit 4 adults comfortably, and will easily hold a couple golf bags in the trunk.

I bought my first one used with 14,000 miles on it and it was less than $25,000.00--admittedly, that was 6 years ago. I only replaced it with a newer one because I was offered a great deal on a new one with a trade. And you can run them on regular (non-premium) gas. Find a local mechanic you trust and parts and repairs aren't even that unreasonable.


----------



## kritameth

The Watch Ho said:


> LS 460 is my choice for a sedan. I have 4 of them.  Lexus really treats the 460 owners well too.
> I have a 2007 LS460L that has been out of warranty for 9 YEARS and Lexus just installed for FREE brand new door panels, dash, center are rest, glove box
> because these became sticky to the touch. Who else would do this 9 years out of warranty?
> This is why I drive Lexus. And they are pretty reliable and drive like they are floating on ice.
> Best used car value out there. I dont buy them new.


Best case for a Lexus I've heard yet.


----------



## ContemporaryVictorian

I know i'm late to this but Lexus if you want a decent luxury car that doesn't look like much, Jaguar X358's with the LWB and V8 occasionally pop up in the 10k-20k range and i personally think that's a lot of car for the money, you can get earlier models below 10k.

Mercedes prior to 2007 aren't bad, just be careful of those made in the early 2000s they can suffer from a gearbox problem.

Just beware of maintanance costs as with all cars.


----------



## ccheezy

ES350 will last you forever


----------



## ccheezy

ccheezy said:


> ES350 will last you forever


also second the LS and GS from above. Don’t buy an Audi unless you like handprints on your hood because they will stay up under that thing.


----------



## Sergeant Major

Check out Genesis.


----------



## discerningtime

ccheezy said:


> ES350 will last you forever


Just bought a 19 ES350 with 16k miles. Came with 4 years of factory warranty. Crazy good deal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccheezy

discerningtime said:


> Just bought a 19 ES350 with 16k miles. Came with 4 years of factory warranty. Crazy good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those LEDs look really good. I think the ES350 is slept on.... used to be for grandmas exclusively but they've made it much more aggressive with the lines. Black wheels on that silver look stupid good as well.


----------



## discerningtime

ccheezy said:


> Those LEDs look really good. I think the ES350 is slept on.... used to be for grandmas exclusively but they've made it much more aggressive with the lines. Black wheels on that silver look stupid good as well.


Thanks. This is the starting point for climbing up the car price ladder. Trading in my Kia Telluride next and looking at a Range Rover SVR, Cayenne Turbo or GLE63. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccheezy

discerningtime said:


> Thanks. This is the starting point for climbing up the car price ladder. Trading in my Kia Telluride next and looking at a Range Rover SVR, Cayenne Turbo or GLE63.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to wait and get that new Sequoia, The superwhite TRD pro that has been floating around is sensual.


----------



## dklaiman

ccheezy said:


> You need to wait and get that new Sequoia, The superwhite TRD pro that has been floating around is sensual.


 I'd stay away from the Sequoia. I was only able to put a little over 190,000 miles on mine before it needed a repair that would have cost more than it was worth.


----------



## KogKiller

A Sequoia is not a luxury car. Neither will it be available for 35k no matter what the Toyota site tells you. Dealers dictate prices and they will increase the price in this market.

A Lexus is my recommendation. ES, GS, GX, LX. All amazing vehicles. I don’t care how the ES looks or what reputation it has, one of the nicest cars I’ve been in for that price.


----------



## ccheezy

KogKiller said:


> A Sequoia is not a luxury car. Neither will it be available for 35k no matter what the Toyota site tells you. Dealers dictate prices and they will increase the price in this market.
> 
> A Lexus is my recommendation. ES, GS, GX, LX. All amazing vehicles. I don’t care how the ES looks or what reputation it has, one of the nicest cars I’ve been in for that price.





dklaiman said:


> I'd stay away from the Sequoia. I was only able to put a little over 190,000 miles on mine before it needed a repair that would have cost more than it was worth.


You have clearly not seen the new release. Google 2023 Sequioa TRD pro. I'm not talking about the dinosaur rolling around the streets right now I am talking about that new new...

Also if you had a Toyota crap out at 140k miles with the legendary 5 speed 5.7L V8 that makes a singular one of those in the world to fail. ISIS doesn't choose the land cruiser/hilux to roll around the sand dunes packed with 17 dudes and a machine gun mounted on top for no reason.


----------



## dklaiman

It's off topic, but I got 190K out of my Sequoia. And the engine was still going strong. Unfortunately the rear tailgate rusted out so the rear window wouldn't stay up; I live in MN, so that was an issue in the winter and whenever it rained. I would have needed a new computer to go along with the new tailgate, so the repair wasn't worth it..


----------



## dan360

Mercedes E-class. The 4matics are made by Magna-Steyr. Great powertrain.


----------



## OogieBoogie

Maserati Quattroporte or Bentley Continental for luxury, or a Maserati Granturismo for presence. Cheap Jags and Porsches are 10 a penny.


----------



## andmont_7

Yeah I'd definitely stay away from the Maserati. For reliability Lexus is probably your best option


----------



## anonymousmoose

I don't know much about American car prices. If the Audi A5/S5 is in this range - consider it - beautiful cars

$35k in Australia gets you a used A3


----------



## Kjian414

Update! I stopped looking after the pandemic happened but I managed to pick up a 1 owner 14K mile 2011 Jaguar XJL for 21K a few months ago. Big V8 naturally aspirated 385 HP RWD cruiser that's a nightmare to park whenever I go out. The car has been reliable so far and I've been DIYing everything and taking care of preventative maintenance. The most expensive things were brakes and tires for 2k total.


----------



## poweredbyjae

Used Infinity Q60 Red Sport


----------



## Dusty78

In this market $35k is not going to get you much in the used world. Used cars prices are starting to come down but not by much. If I were you I would stretch myself to about $41k and get the new BMW 230i coupe. It’s a little rocket with all the bells and whistles with a factory warranty and plenty nice to look at.


----------



## Dusty78

Another option would be a 2020ish Lexus IS….they are a bit dated but decently fun to drive and can be found in your ball park.


----------



## sycopupy

I wouldn't buy a used luxury vehicle unless I wanted to burn my money on repairs and service.


----------



## Dusty78

sycopupy said:


> I wouldn't buy a used luxury vehicle unless I wanted to burn my money on repairs and service.



It all depends on the luxury car. An Acura or Lexus will be plenty reliable.


----------



## epicKr3mps

Used Audi A5 Sportback would be my choice, however, may be a bit more than the $35k depending on the year/mileage.


----------



## anonymousmoose

sycopupy said:


> I wouldn't buy a used luxury vehicle unless I wanted to burn my money on repairs and service.


Depends on the age of mileage doesn't it?


----------



## Kjian414

sycopupy said:


> I wouldn't buy a used luxury vehicle unless I wanted to burn my money on repairs and service.


Haha solid point but I had to reward myself after driving a $500 civic for the last 6 years after getting a big boy job and stocking up on savings. These things can get pricy but I try to DIY as much as I can to cut down on costs and to connect with my car enthusiast side. FCP Euro is a big gamechanger


----------



## Tommylee10

Check out the fist gen (2019-2020) Cadillac CT5 with the 3.0 liter V6. Hell of a car all the way around. Great looks. Great driver. Nothing says American Luxury more than a Caddy!


----------



## concavecircle

Congrats on the Jag, they are beautiful cars, even if the reputation for reliability is poor lol. IIRC you have a AJ engine in there with a lot of Ford parts on it, so if something goes wrong with the engine remember you can probably get a Mustang part for much, much less. I have another British car with an AJ engine and...I try not to think about how much it would potentially cost to repair. I have a file on my computer with a list of all the replacement parts I could cross reference to Fords in case something needs replacing.


----------



## Kjian414

concavecircle said:


> Congrats on the Jag, they are beautiful cars, even if the reputation for reliability is poor lol. IIRC you have a AJ engine in there with a lot of Ford parts on it, so if something goes wrong with the engine remember you can probably get a Mustang part for much, much less. I have another British car with an AJ engine and...I try not to think about how much it would potentially cost to repair. I have a file on my computer with a list of all the replacement parts I could cross reference to Fords in case something needs replacing.


Thank you! That is correct, AJ engine was designed by Jaguar and built by Ford in England. I think the only major thing that can go wrong in my particular model year is the water pump and if I'm really unlucky the timing chains. But you're 100% right on Jaguar branded parts being expensive as hell and alternatives being much much cheaper. My Dad's 2013 V6 SC XJL has 100k miles and that thing is running stronger than ever so I'm hoping with regular maintenance mine can last just as long.


----------



## Benjaz4

Audi s5/s4 B8.5. you can make those cars QUICK with a few bolt on mods. My brother has one and is fun as hell. Also seats 4, and pretty nice. Can find them under 35k no problem


----------



## lonegunman

Maserati is cheap luxury and always found in the ghetto since even the nicest ones seem to hit $35K or less rather quickly. They look nice but need a tow truck to follow them most of the time.

Acura and Lexus are Toyota and Honda and will give you the upgrade in quality and more than likely give you lots of life with the least expensive upkeep. Even older "luxury" cars cost like luxury cars when you take them to the shop. I have a buddy who daily drives a 911 and it has 135,000 miles on it with zero issues, it is 90% highway miles. He loves the thing.


----------



## OotOot

Dusty78 said:


> Another option would be a 2020ish Lexus IS….they are a bit dated but decently fun to drive and can be found in your ball park.


Came in to say exactly this.


----------

